# Display Cabinet with storage



## drawman623 (Feb 1, 2015)

I was never keen on the idea of keeping my most prized knives in the safe. Custom cabinetry for display wasn't in the budget though. After a bit of searching, I found an affordable option that seemed appropriate to my needs. To my dismay, the importer had just discontinued the item. I located two that a collector was selling as she downsized her apartment in Manhattan. I was in the right place at the right time...very lucky. 

The cabinet is 89" tall and 30" wide. Lighting is integrated by LED in the back of the glass shelving. Here are pics of my first go at crafting a display. A few custom magnetic bars will follow to add dimension to the display.


----------



## The hekler (Feb 1, 2015)

Wow, looks great although I think those boards look too nice not to be displayed with the knives.


----------



## drawman623 (Feb 1, 2015)

The hekler said:


> Wow, looks great although I think those boards look too nice not to be displayed with the knives.



You are quite right. What was I thinking? Put out some Shigefusa on the Larchwood and several Watanabe blades on the walnut.


----------



## Zwiefel (Mar 8, 2015)

I missed this the first time around, very nice Gian!


----------

